# 90's gaming



## 1300 Class (Dec 17, 2011)

What were (or still are) your favourite games from the 90's?

I loved Age of Empires I and II. I remember GTA London 1969, the original C&C Red Alert, Golden Eye, Jazz JackRabbit, Tyrian and Raptor, Half Life, European Air War, Caesar III, Grim Fandango, the original gameboy, megadrive, super nes, and playstation. 

Sim City 3 I almost forgot about and Gran Turismo. Oh god the hours of wasted youth! Total Annihilation as well, especially with one of the mods, can't remember its name...

That being said, in those days, on-line was pretty primitive (like 56k modem... remember the dialling!).


----------



## Nexis (Dec 17, 2011)

Banjo Kazooie, I LOVED playing that game as a kid, along with Zombies Ate My Neighbors.


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 17, 2011)

Crash Bandicoot 1, 2, 3 and Team Racing. 

Aw yiss


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 17, 2011)

All Mario, Zelda, and Kirby games released in the 90's. (Oh, and Donkey Kong Country!) 

Oh, and Quest 64!


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 17, 2011)

Tetrisphere. I played that one for hours, and had every little beep of the soundtrack committed to memory.


----------



## LinathSuru (Dec 17, 2011)

Not sure if they were from the 90s, but these were all games I enjoyed in various stages of growing up:

_Chrono Trigger_, _Zelda: A Link to the Past_, _The Secret of Everquest_, _Final Fantasy VII_ (replaying this now actually), _Final Fantasy: Mystic Quest_, _Final Fantasy VIII_, _Super Mario RPG_... 

Yeah, lots of RPGs caught my attention.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 17, 2011)

I could name a bajillion, but here's one that always sticks out in my mind:

The Haunting, starring Polterguy!


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 17, 2011)

Such sexist bull$#!%...


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 17, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> Such sexist bull$#!%...



Fail video link.


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 17, 2011)

Metal Gear. Solid Snake to Diane.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Dec 17, 2011)

Mortal Kombat


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 17, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> Metal Gear. Solid Snake to Diane.



Same sexist comments in Police Quest 4 (Ways to die/lose lol)

My favorite scene, though


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 17, 2011)

What about Arcades? The 1990s were pretty much the last hurrah of the video game arcade. Can't think of a single one now, yet pretty much every shopping mall had one.

I remember I went to a friends party at one, and all the games were free.


----------



## FA Punk (Dec 18, 2011)

LinathSuru said:


> Not sure if they were from the 90s, but these were all games I enjoyed in various stages of growing up:
> 
> _Chrono Trigger_, _Zelda: A Link to the Past_, _The Secret of Everquest_, _Final Fantasy VII_ (replaying this now actually), _Final Fantasy: Mystic Quest_, _Final Fantasy VIII_, _Super Mario RPG_...
> 
> Yeah, lots of RPGs caught my attention.



Well we have alot in common! I've played every game you posted there:happy:. Lets see I'll add, FF9, FF3, Sonic 1-2-3, Rocket Knight, Home Alone, and NBA Jam.


----------



## sgageny (Dec 18, 2011)

Tekken , arcade and non arcade style ! I always kinda had a thing for Jin!


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Dec 18, 2011)

Tekken, Killer Instinct, Streets of Rage and:smitten: Sonic the Hedgehog!!!


----------



## Melian (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh man...I don't want to even start generating this list, or I'll be here all day. Here's a few of the best ones, off the top of my head:

Earthbound
FFVI
Chrono Trigger
Secret of Mana
Sonic (1-S&K)
Silent Hill
Resident Evil 1&2
Secret of Evermore
Half-Life
Unreal
Super Metroid
Parasite Eve
FF Tactics
Devil May Cry
Lunar: The Silver Star
Jurassic Park: Rampage
X-Men 1&2
Kirby's Adventure
BattleToads
Comix Zone
TMNT 2, 3 & Turtles in Time
Mortal Kombat (trilogy)
Phantasy Star IV

There are more....


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 18, 2011)

I want a Dimensions videogame party  BYOB & B (Bring Your Own Beer & Bitches/Boytoys)

Fuckin play Portal 1 & 2, on teams, after having 3 shots of JD, 3 beers, and spun around 6 times. It would be an intense session full of epic potential.


----------



## FA Punk (Dec 18, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> I want a Dimensions videogame party  BYOB & B (Bring Your Own Beer & Bitches/Boytoys)
> 
> Fuckin play Portal 1 & 2, on teams, after having 3 shots of JD, 3 beers, and spun around 6 times. It would be an intense session full of epic potential.



I'll bring the weed, should be fun.


----------



## Deacone (Dec 18, 2011)

Don't forget about Quake 2, unreal tournament, diablo 2! OH GOD those took over all my early childhood well into my late teens. No joke, was playing Quake 2 when I was in year 4...that would have made me 8 lol.


----------



## J_Underscore (Dec 18, 2011)

Deacone said:


> Don't forget about Quake 2, unreal tournament, diablo 2! OH GOD those took over all my early childhood well into my late teens. No joke, was playing Quake 2 when I was in year 4...that would have made me 8 lol.



Oh I remember unreal tournament, for me was the first good multiplayer game. I didn't play diablo 2 though, I played SSX, GTA3 and the one-of-a-kind dungeon keeper


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Dec 19, 2011)

Megaman.

Fucking.

Legends.

(I liked the second better than the first, but they're almost tied for the top spot.

Also, I still play Caesar III, Ocarina of Time, GoldenEye, and most frequently, Age of Empires 2. SimCity 3K was all right, but SC4 was so mind-blowing it's mostly eclipsed my memories of the rest of the Sim games. (Except SimCopter. That game was both terrible and amazing at the same time.)

Driver 2 and Gran Turismo II were pretty fun. Ball-crunchingly hard, but pretty fun.

Also, Banjo Tooie, Donkey Kong 64, StarFox 64.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 19, 2011)

My dad and I were always big fans of Doom and Area 51. Simon the Sorcerer was another one of my favorites.


----------



## seavixen (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm convinced that my husband played every arcade game that ever was, as well as a huge chunk of the console games available. (He still plays a lot of them, including the aforementioned Golden Eye.)

I'm not sure if these were from the 90s, but on the NES, I loved Al Unser, Jr. Racing, Super Mario 3, and one of the Star Wars games.... I'm not sure which one it was. Bill & Ted was fun, too.

I was more of a PC game player. I played SO many hours of shareware games downloaded off of BBSes @ like 2400 baud..... lots of Apogee, Epic Megagames, etc. Some of my favs were Commander Keen, Jill of the Jungle, Wolfenstein, Doom, Duke Nukem, Jazz Jackrabbit... there were lots of others that I played as well, like Catacomb Abyss and Crystal Caves - they were mainly primitive shooters or platformers in the early 90s. I also played and loved LOTS of Sierra games - the King's Quest and Quest for Glory series, most notably; I still consider those in my all time favs. There were a lot of other great games from Sierra, though.  I miss well-crafted adventure games. Speaking of those - the Monkey Island series, too. 

Oh! 7th Guest and Sanitarium. Sanitarium is STILL one of my FAVOURITE games. It stands the test of time, IMO. Oh, oh, oh, and Grim Fandango. I think the first Silent Hill came out in '99? Also a great game. And Death Rally, which is much older. 

I think I remember GTA2 having Elvises that you could run over/kill, which I enjoyed a lot for whatever reason. And the Unreal Tournament series got a LOT of play in my house, as well as a bit of Quake. Honestly, I played so many games in the '90s, I can't even remember a fraction of them. A lot of them were either racing or adventure games at that time, though.

I realize that most of the stuff I talked about is probably too old for the 20s crowd to remember (since I'm approaching 30)...  But I would still recommend checking out the KQ, QFG, and Monkey Island series, as well as Sanitarium and Grim Fandango - to anyone who likes adventure games. The QFG series is a fantastic adventure/RPG hybrid that is still a bit novel, and still really, really fun.


----------



## Melian (Dec 20, 2011)

seavixen said:


> I'm convinced that my husband played every arcade game that ever was, as well as a huge chunk of the console games available. (He still plays a lot of them, including the aforementioned Golden Eye.)
> 
> I'm not sure if these were from the 90s, but on the NES, I loved Al Unser, Jr. Racing, Super Mario 3, and one of the Star Wars games.... I'm not sure which one it was. Bill & Ted was fun, too.
> 
> ...



Shit....Sanitarium and Grim Fandango were AMAZING.


----------



## MissAshley (Dec 20, 2011)

Super Mario Bros
Donkey Kong Country 1, 2, and 3.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 20, 2011)

Okay, let's get this shit organized.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 20, 2011)

I am of course referring to the video game party.


----------



## Tkscz (Dec 20, 2011)

oh the days of bits. From 8 to 64 bits, the games were awesome. Oh I can remember laying my hand on Pokemon Red for the first time. The hours I spent trying to beat Final Fantasy VII, the snowy mornings when school was canceled, I'd plop down and start playing some Mario world, Mortal Kombat II, Killer Instinct, and F-Zero. I can never forget that Christmas I got an N64 and Super Smash Bros. Oh what wonderful times.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 20, 2011)

Pokemon was entertainment while pooping, for awhile, back in the 90's.


----------



## Tkscz (Dec 20, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> Pokemon was entertainment while pooping, for awhile, back in the 90's.



Not sure if you're insulting it or not. But to whomever their own. I still love pokemon (RPG games that are not spin-offs) to this day.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 22, 2011)

She's not insulting it. Pokemon is the reason most of us stay on the toilet for 30 minutes after we're done pooping.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 22, 2011)

Srsly. lol


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 22, 2011)

Might and Magic, as well as Quest for Glory. The Quest for Glory series often contained humorous references to popular culture. Might and Magic also had a few Star Trek references, as I recall.


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Dec 22, 2011)

That Guy You Met Once said:


> Megaman.
> 
> Fucking.
> 
> Legends.



Beat me to it!

Breath of Fire 3 and Oddworld were my two other fav's at the time.


----------



## jones (Dec 22, 2011)

I still say that Link to the Past was the best Zelda game. SNES had the best RPG's.


----------



## Tkscz (Dec 22, 2011)

jones said:


> I still say that Link to the Past was the best Zelda game. SNES had the best RPG's.



For me second best. It may not be from the 90's but Majora's Mask was the best in my opinion.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 22, 2011)

pc stuff .. like every goddamn SCUMM engine game / sim city 2000 / c&c red alert / x-wing vs. tie fighter ... later on in life i became an aforementioned unreal tournament and diablo 2 junkie.


----------



## Nexis (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone here remember the Wario Land series? Loved playing those games as a kid.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 23, 2011)

Nexis said:


> Anyone here remember the Wario Land series? Loved playing those games as a kid.



oh yes, wario land aka super mario land 3 on my red gameboy pocket, classic.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Dec 23, 2011)

Later 90s here, but the Tomb Raider series, Metal Gear Solid and Crash Bandicoot!


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Dec 23, 2011)

Shadow Warrior... I just managed to get it working on Windows XP. It was supposed to be a parody of Duke Nukem and Asian Martial Arts movies and the main character was a Duke Nukem type character called "Lo Wang". He had a mix of traditional weapons to ridiculous (such as exploding rabbits being fired from a rocket launcher), he had a very bad Chinese accent, classic one liners (especially when he tries to pick up the ladies in the game), funny bosses to fight such as the mutant Sumo that actually used flaming farts as a weapon. I'm having so much fun playing it again and laughing along the way.


----------



## jones (Dec 23, 2011)

Does anybody remember Pit Fighter? It just popped in my head. I used to blow through so many quarters on that game.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 23, 2011)

Zelda on the super, is still by far my most favorite game,ever. 
Mario 1,2, and 3, and Sonic are probably the reason I didn't have all A's my 5th grade year. Oh, and all those Disney Sega games, Lion King!!


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Dec 23, 2011)

GAAAAHHH!!! I had some of those Disney game on my SNES, like lion king!

Never beat a single one of them except that mickey game where you switch costumes between some kind of rock climber, a cowboy on a toy horse, and a ghostbusting vacuum cleaner.


----------



## J34 (Dec 23, 2011)

Street Fighter ..... Hadouken!!!


----------



## Nexis (Dec 23, 2011)

Any Earthbound fans here?


----------



## Mishty (Dec 24, 2011)

Mortal Combat,Pipedream,Robotnik's beans,Mario Paint and that weird ass skating game with the masks on Nintendo. 
I really miss my Gamegear, and I still have my Power glove and my first gun for Dunk hunting......but I think some of this may have been the 80's but I certainly didn't get it till I was in second grade in '91.


----------



## jones (Dec 24, 2011)

Earthbound was AWESOME! I still play it.


----------



## civicspeed (Dec 24, 2011)

lizzie_lotr said:


> Tekken, Killer Instinct, Streets of Rage and:smitten: Sonic the Hedgehog!!!





sgageny said:


> Tekken , arcade and non arcade style ! I always kinda had a thing for Jin!





MistahSmooth_CT said:


> Mortal Kombat



I was all about some Tekken back in the day! I'm probably terrible at it now. And Mortal Kombat gave me my favorite bad movie of all time!


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 24, 2011)

Doom, Quake and Duke Nukem were great games, as were Sim City 2000, Civilization 2 and Alpha Centauri.

PC gaming ftw.


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 27, 2011)

> Alpha Centauri


Who could forget Chairman Yang. That was a fantastic game.

Does anyone remember Railroad Tycoon 1 and 2?


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 28, 2011)

What about Rise of the Triad?


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 28, 2011)

Robocop vs Terminator the Sega Genesis port. Bloody, brutal and fucking awesome


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 28, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> What about Rise of the Triad?


Yup, remember that one to.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 28, 2011)

this thread gives me a boner


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't know how I managed not to mention Resident Evil 2. Or Half Life.

Descent was decent too. It seems to be one of those oft forgotten gems.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 29, 2011)

Miskatonic said:


> I don't know how I managed not to mention Resident Evil 2. Or Half Life.
> 
> Descent was decent too. It seems to be one of those oft forgotten gems.



I loved the first Half Life. I wish I still had it.


----------



## Miskatonic (Dec 29, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> I loved the first Half Life. I wish I still had it.



You can get it on Steam.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 30, 2011)

Miskatonic said:


> I don't know how I managed not to mention Resident Evil 2. Or Half Life.
> 
> Descent was decent too. It seems to be one of those oft forgotten gems.



Resident Evil 2 had me shaking when I went to bed for 5 days straight back when I was 11 lol


----------



## Deven (Dec 30, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> I want a Dimensions videogame party  BYOB & B (Bring Your Own Beer & Bitches/Boytoys)
> 
> Fuckin play Portal 1 & 2, on teams, after having 3 shots of JD, 3 beers, and spun around 6 times. It would be an intense session full of epic potential.



I'd bring the Dramamine. Portal makes me motion sick (soooooo addicted, though.)

Let's see:

Sonic (including Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine! Sonic & Knuckles was my favorite, though...)
Tomb Raider
Silent Hill
Crash Bandicoot
Mortal Kombat
Power Rangers (I can't remember the game, but it was on the Super Nintendo.)
Super Mario Brothers (including the Super Mario Brothers Paint)
Tetris
Toejam & Earl

I also had The Sega Channel. 

My brother had Warcraft: Orcs & Humans, Diablo, and Starcraft. I always thought the Blizzard games were silly, but I never thought I'd be the one to become addicted to World of Warcraft.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh my dear tasty jesus, Mario Paint n Draw! <3 

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles games, too.
*Especially the original "Turtles in Time" ... Zomfg. 

* Mickeys Ultimate Challenge on that weird Sega hand-held system.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 31, 2011)

Time Killers.....engage!


----------



## Melian (Jan 3, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> I also had The Sega Channel.



If we were friends in the 90's, I'd be that one that your mom would have to ASK to go home.


----------



## Deven (Jan 3, 2012)

Melian said:


> If we were friends in the 90's, I'd be that one that your mom would have to ASK to go home.



Nah. My mom would've asked if you wanted to spend the night on the futon (if it was a weekend) and would've called your mom to check if it was allright.

If it was a weekday, she would've fed you dinner then sent/driven you home. My friends practically lived at my house, even on school nights. She was the mom everyone wished they had.

I was also the first one to have a PS1.


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, this video game party has to happen. How many of you live in the Chicago area? There's this place in Downer's Grove called Game Pazzo. It would be the perfect venue for a video game party.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anyone else remember the *Bubsy* games? 





I only ever rented them, they are on my list of games to buy for my SNES though. xD


Same with Prehistorik Man


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 3, 2012)

Sparrow said:


> Okay, this video game party has to happen. How many of you live in the Chicago area? There's this place in Downer's Grove called Game Pazzo. It would be the perfect venue for a video game party.



Seriously, that would be amazing.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 5, 2012)

O man i could go on forever! lol but to name a few

Streets Of Rage

Sonic

Street Fighter 2

King Of Fighters

Fatal Fury

Grand Turismo

Tekken

Virtua Fighter

Dead Or Alive

Duke Nukem

Tomb Raider

Soul Caliber

Time Crisis

Actraiser

so many to name.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 5, 2012)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Does anyone else remember the *Bubsy* games?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bubsy was awesome! i loved that series, wish it would come back.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 5, 2012)

LinathSuru said:


> Not sure if they were from the 90s, but these were all games I enjoyed in various stages of growing up:
> 
> _Chrono Trigger_, _Zelda: A Link to the Past_, _The Secret of Everquest_, _Final Fantasy VII_ (replaying this now actually), _Final Fantasy: Mystic Quest_, _Final Fantasy VIII_, _Super Mario RPG_...
> 
> Yeah, lots of RPGs caught my attention.



Execellent list! those are classic games and classic rpg's. Man rpg's were so magical back then. Man what an era. I loved it


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 5, 2012)

Sparrow said:


> "_Okay, this video game party has to happen. How many of you live in the Chicago area? There's this place in Downer's Grove called Game Pazzo. It would be the perfect venue for a video game party._"





FatAndProud said:


> "_Seriously, that would be amazing._"


You know, typically this community tends to assemble en-mass through these bash-type events, which are basically like dances. And not to downplay the obvious advantages of that type of setting and its appeal. But there always seems to be a certain contingent that doesn't seem to go for it. Is it because they don't dance? Don't like to get "dressed-up?" Don't, particularly, like other aspects... It makes me wonder if a "bash" organized around this type of activity might not help to attract/integrate a whole other segment of the Dimmer community.

Would it be weird for people to travel-to something like this?


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 5, 2012)

I would totally do it. Less pressure, more fun. I'm not a dancer...and I certainly can't dress well enough for a bash  I'm also a nerd. Plus, playing vidya games and eating cheetos is like my fav.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not a nerd, far from it. So while the 100 others on here who are nerds play their games....I'll stick with this classic:


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 6, 2012)

Fallout!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 6, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm not a nerd, far from it. So while the 100 others on here who are nerds play their games....I'll stick with this classic:



I used to hoop it up like crazy in NBA Jam. BOOMSHOCKALOCKA! LOL


----------



## joey86 (Jan 7, 2012)

Golden Eye On N64! Awsome


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 7, 2012)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> I used to hoop it up like crazy in NBA Jam. BOOMSHOCKALOCKA! LOL



OH MY HE'S ON FIRE!!!


----------



## rockhound225 (Jan 7, 2012)

I personally lament the loss of the arcade and all its wonderous games. I was a big fan of The Simpsons Arcade game, The X-Men and when I could find it, the AD&D Game. That and pinball. Really glad that my usual waterhole got rid of their Big Buck Hunter in favor of a pinball machine. On the consoles though, I was a Sega kid, and loved Zombies Ate My Neighbors.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 8, 2012)

rockhound225 said:


> I personally lament the loss of the arcade and all its wonderous games. I was a big fan of The Simpsons Arcade game, The X-Men and when I could find it, the AD&D Game. That and pinball. Really glad that my usual waterhole got rid of their Big Buck Hunter in favor of a pinball machine. On the consoles though, I was a Sega kid, and loved Zombies Ate My Neighbors.



I agree. There's still Funspot up in New Hampshire that has all the classics.

BTW I got all the way to Dreamland on one quarter (2 lives) once, my personal best on The Simpsons Arcade


----------



## swinglifeaway (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm nostalgia-ing too hard right now to list everything but here's a few.

Marvel vs. Capcom
Mega Man X1-4
Every Sonic The Hedgehog game
Nights into Dreams
Screamer 2
Lego Island


Also, this






I'm pretty sure I logged more hours on this than what was actually considered healthy. It's in the 3DS Virtual Store now apparently and it's definitely worth checking out.


----------



## SitiTomato (Jan 20, 2012)

I really miss all the oddball games that used to come out during the PSX era.

Parappa the Rapper
Bushido Blade
Ehrgeiz
Intelligent Qube
Incredible Crisis
Rogue Trip: Vacation 2012

Fond memories of renting a random game for the Playstation every week and having it be an awesome surprise.


----------



## swinglifeaway (Jan 20, 2012)

SitiTomato said:


> I really miss all the oddball games that used to come out during the PSX era.
> 
> Parappa the Rapper
> Bushido Blade
> ...



Agreed, I recently found out that there was a single player mode in Ehrgeiz. I had friends that were obsessed with that game. It runs horribly in an emulator at this point though.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 22, 2012)

SitiTomato said:


> I really miss all the oddball games that used to come out during the PSX era.
> 
> Parappa the Rapper
> Bushido Blade
> ...



I got up to the bathroom rap inm Parappa....played Bushido and Ehrgeiz (final fantasy 7 characters) on demo discs.

Intelligent Qube is my favorite of the bunch. The noise he makes when he falls down the stairs has me laughing hysterically every time I hear it.


----------



## Melian (Jan 26, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> I got up to the bathroom rap inm Parappa....played Bushido and Ehrgeiz (final fantasy 7 characters) on demo discs.
> 
> Intelligent Qube is my favorite of the bunch. The noise he makes when he falls down the stairs has me laughing hysterically every time I hear it.



Did you like Rez, by any chance? Not a 90's game (but close...2002), but it has a similar feel to IQ, despite the fact that it's a shooter. Great music, too.


----------



## seavixen (Jan 26, 2012)

furious styles said:


> pc stuff .. like every goddamn SCUMM engine game



YES.

This.


----------



## SuperBatAquaGreenFlash (Feb 11, 2012)

The Sonic the Hedgehog titles, as well as the rest of the Sega Genesis's library, composed my fondest memories of the early-to-mid 90s. The late 90s and early 2000s were all about the Playstation's titles; especially Final Fantasy VII through IX.

Not to say that I didn't also enjoy Nintendo's stuff; it's just that their stuff was not my _favorite_.


----------



## Mozz (Feb 12, 2012)

Cant 4get the game "Driver 2" on ps1


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 12, 2012)

Dude, Final Fantasy. Y U SO AWESOME LONG TIME AGO? Y U NO GUD NAO?


----------



## UmbroUmbro (Feb 12, 2012)

Mechwarrior , starcraft, warcraft, doom, wolfenstien lolol i grew up on computer and nintendo/ sega games. Oh btw non video game related but does anyone play magic the gathering?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 17, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> OH MY HE'S ON FIRE!!!



XD OOOOOOOOOO *makes 360 dunk* XD lol good times man. Being on fire was great!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 17, 2012)

FatAndProud said:


> Dude, Final Fantasy. Y U SO AWESOME LONG TIME AGO? Y U NO GUD NAO?



When Sakaguchi and Uematsu left, that's when it happened.


----------



## Melian (Feb 17, 2012)

FatAndProud said:


> Dude, Final Fantasy. Y U SO AWESOME LONG TIME AGO? Y U NO GUD NAO?



FFXII got my hopes up, as it seemed like they were finally getting back on track.....but then FFXIII. FUCK. What a dirty-dogshit-abortion of a game.


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 17, 2012)

Melian said:


> FFXII got my hopes up, as it seemed like they were finally getting back on track.....but then FFXIII. FUCK. What a dirty-dogshit-abortion of a game.



Yeah, but Final Fantasy XIII-2 makes up for it. Oh wait a minute, no it doesn't. 

I think when Squaresoft & Enix were separate companies, that's when they were at the top of their game, no pun intended. Ever since the merger, I really can't think of any notably good RPG's that they've put out.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 18, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Yeah, but Final Fantasy XIII-2 makes up for it. Oh wait a minute, no it doesn't.
> 
> I think when Squaresoft & Enix were separate companies, that's when they were at the top of their game, no pun intended. Ever since the merger, I really can't think of any notably good RPG's that they've put out.



To be honest, a part of me feels it was a competition thing. Seperate companies were competing against each other. Once they merged, no more competition. If Enix was seperate like they used to i bet we would have waay more Dragon Quest and Star Ocean's and Grandia's coming out i feel. FFXIII didn't feel like FF to me, although a fun game with a fun battle system and good graphics, just felt like alot of the FF aspects were lost. FFXII was great though, then there's FFX remake, Square just seems to be kinda milking the series in a way now. We can get FFX remake but NOT FF7 remake or even a true Chrono Trigger remake?! ok Square, whatever you say.:doh:


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 18, 2012)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> To be honest, a part of me feels it was a competition thing. Seperate companies were competing against each other. Once they merged, no more competition. If Enix was seperate like they used to i bet we would have waay more Dragon Quest and Star Ocean's and Grandia's coming out i feel. FFXIII didn't feel like FF to me, although a fun game with a fun battle system and good graphics, just felt like alot of the FF aspects were lost. FFXII was great though, then there's FFX remake, Square just seems to be kinda milking the series in a way now. We can get FFX remake but NOT FF7 remake or even a true Chrono Trigger remake?! ok Square, whatever you say.:doh:



FF7 and Chrono Trigger were timeless classics, FFX is not (my opinion). Guess Square is thinking don't fix what ain't broken.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 18, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> FF7 and Chrono Trigger were timeless classics, FFX is not (my opinion). Guess Square is thinking don't fix what ain't broken.



I totally agree man. Sure i liked and enjoyed FFX, but i wouldn't put it over the likes of FF7 or CT. Those were truely timeless classics that still hold up too. Even classics like Xenogears owned. The old Square were golden man.


----------



## KingColt (Feb 18, 2012)

The metal slug series. Easily among the best games of all time to me.


----------



## Melian (Feb 18, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Yeah, but Final Fantasy XIII-2 makes up for it. Oh wait a minute, no it doesn't.
> 
> I think when Squaresoft & Enix were separate companies, that's when they were at the top of their game, no pun intended. Ever since the merger, I really can't think of any notably good RPG's that they've put out.





HeavyDuty24 said:


> To be honest, a part of me feels it was a competition thing. Seperate companies were competing against each other. Once they merged, no more competition. If Enix was seperate like they used to i bet we would have waay more Dragon Quest and Star Ocean's and Grandia's coming out i feel. FFXIII didn't feel like FF to me, although a fun game with a fun battle system and good graphics, just felt like alot of the FF aspects were lost. FFXII was great though, then there's FFX remake, Square just seems to be kinda milking the series in a way now. We can get FFX remake but NOT FF7 remake or even a true Chrono Trigger remake?! ok Square, whatever you say.:doh:



Agreed. 

Oh, and there is an unofficial CT sequel (direct sequel, not Chrono Cross, although I liked that one, too!) that is pretty amazing. It's not totally finished, since they were being threatened with lawsuits, though.


----------



## lozonloz (Feb 23, 2012)

Monkey Island.

I think I remember having a little girl crush on the ghost pirate LeChuck. He was so much cooler than Guybrush...

Plus, y'know, awesome ghost ship floating on an underground lava lake.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 24, 2012)

seavixen said:


> YES.
> 
> This.





lozonloz said:


> Monkey Island.
> 
> I think I remember having a little girl crush on the ghost pirate LeChuck. He was so much cooler than Guybrush...
> 
> Plus, y'know, awesome ghost ship floating on an underground lava lake.


 
ok SCUMM / lucas arts fans .. if you do not already knows there's currently much at play in the world of classic point and click adventure games ...

tim schafer and ron gilbert (literal titans of the genre) over at double fine recently launched a kickstarter project aimed at creating a brand new fully developed classic-style adventure game in an era where it's no longer commercially viable. they were shooting for 400k, they've already racked up 2 million in donations. which apparently means that the game is going to be _extra_ goddamn amazing which i find pretty hard to imagine .. 

needless to say i'm antsy


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh so much 
Chrono Trigger
The old Final Fantasies
Streets of Rage 1/2/3
Super Mario 64
Mario Kart 64
Goldeneye
Super Smash Bros
Vectorman
Super Mario RPG 
Double Dragon
PUNCH OUT
Toe Jam and Earl
Street Fighter II
Mortal Kombat
Seiken Densetsu 3
Xmen Children of the Atom and all of those beat em up X men games on sega genesis
DBZ
Shining Force
Kirby Superstar
xmen vs street fighter 
Marvel Super Heroes vs street fighter
Darkstalkers
Roller Coaster Tycoon
Just to name a few. lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 1, 2012)

KingColt said:


> The metal slug series. Easily among the best games of all time to me.



I love Metal Slug! one of my favirote series, im an SNK fanboy.

"RAWKIT LAWNCHAIR!"

XD

LOL


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 1, 2012)

Melian said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Oh, and there is an unofficial CT sequel (direct sequel, not Chrono Cross, although I liked that one, too!) that is pretty amazing. It's not totally finished, since they were being threatened with lawsuits, though.



Are you talking about Chrono Ressurection?


----------



## Melian (Mar 1, 2012)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Are you talking about Chrono Ressurection?



Nope. That one was never completed (as far as I know). I'm talking about the alpha version of Chrono Trigger: Crimson Echoes. It's a ROM hack, unlike Resurrection, which was going to be playable on N64.

Square Enix is such a dirty piece of shit. The fans are DYING for a direct CT sequel, yet they refuse to make one, but ban anyone else from doing it.


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 7, 2012)

Melian said:


> Square Enix is such a dirty piece of shit. The fans are DYING for a direct CT sequel, yet they refuse to make one, but ban anyone else from doing it.



Amen to that, sister.

Chrono Trigger was particularly amazing back in the SNES days, especially with all of the different endings that could occur. I liked that the game was pretty much non-linear which is my kind of game to this day. :happy:


----------



## Deacone (Mar 11, 2012)

Road Rash on the genesis anyone? lol


----------



## pdesil071189 (Mar 12, 2012)

Endless hours of Super Mario 64.... 
Banjo Kazooie... LMAO
Mortal Kombat on the Genesis (which usually ending in real fist fights) 
Some Road Rash.... 
The Rush of Need for Speed on PSX 
Not to mention the days straight spent on Gran Turismo 2. 
Star Wars Rouge Squadron for the 64 as a way to become immune to motion sickness.
Oh and trying to see how many times you can beat the first level of Goldeneye in one day and if its any different 

I miss the 90's


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 15, 2012)

The 90s had the awesome games! 

Nintendo:

Contra
P.O.W.
Castlevania II Simon's Quest
Double Dragon 2
Super Mario Brothers (1, 2, and 3)
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II
Mega Man series
Track and Field
Maniac Mansion
Legacy of the Wizard
Zelda
Ryder


Sega Genesis:
Michael Jackson Smooth Criminal
Aladdin
Street Fighter 2
SONICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC!!!!
Mortal Kombat-I remember when this first came out, and the media was like shocked at the violence, well look at the violence in today's games lol! This was Duck Hunt compared to some of today's games! 

Sega Master (showing my age, lol):

Super Wonderboy
Alien Syndrome


----------



## Melian (Mar 19, 2012)

happyface83 said:


> The 90s had the awesome games!
> 
> Nintendo:
> 
> ...



Simon's Quest.....specifically? Haha, you have blown my mind!

Oh and for anyone who ever liked Bionic Commando, check out the Rearmed launch trailer. I never saw the trailer when the game came out, but just stumbled upon it recently and it's pretty epic. The song is amazing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6-hqzneyuU


----------



## Deacone (Mar 19, 2012)

Checkered Flag
Todd's Adventures in Slime World
Xenogears
Putt Putt games lol.


----------



## KittyKitten (Mar 25, 2012)

Remember when we used to blow into our Nintendo cartridges for them to work? Hahaha!


----------



## Melian (Mar 27, 2012)

happyface83 said:


> Remember when we used to blow into our Nintendo cartridges for them to work? Hahaha!



As a kid, I accidentally spit a mint into one while doing that :blush:

These days, I just open the carts up and clean them properly. You can find some amazing things inside 20 year old games.....spider nests are pretty common.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 28, 2012)

Melian said:


> Nope. That one was never completed (as far as I know). I'm talking about the alpha version of Chrono Trigger: Crimson Echoes. It's a ROM hack, unlike Resurrection, which was going to be playable on N64.
> 
> Square Enix is such a dirty piece of shit. The fans are DYING for a direct CT sequel, yet they refuse to make one, but ban anyone else from doing it.




I totally agree, i don't know what the heck Square is doing now. Same with Sega, if your not going to do anything with the Streets Of Rage franchise, let someone who is willing to do something with it do it. I heard of Crimson Echoes. We would love a true HD Chrono Trigger remake or a new game in the series. What the heck happen to Chrono Break? thought that was really going to happen. >.>


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 28, 2012)

happyface83 said:


> Remember when we used to blow into our Nintendo cartridges for them to work? Hahaha!



HAHAHAHA old school for realz! XD then i would pat it on my knee, then sometimes use alcohol to clean inside! XD


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Mar 28, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Amen to that, sister.
> 
> Chrono Trigger was particularly amazing back in the SNES days, especially with all of the different endings that could occur. I liked that the game was pretty much non-linear which is my kind of game to this day. :happy:



Chrono Trigger was ahead of it's time, it really pushed the SNES to it's limits, what an amazing game. Back when Square was creative and made new game series and didn't just focus mainly on Final Fantasy.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 30, 2012)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Chrono Trigger was ahead of it's time, it really pushed the SNES to it's limits, what an amazing game. Back when Square was creative and made new game series and didn't just focus mainly on Final Fantasy.



One of my favorites of all time.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 3, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> One of my favorites of all time.



It really was man. Chrono Trigger was video game magic epicness, it's just one of those once in a dimension type of games. So great


----------



## MrSensible (Apr 22, 2012)

Melian said:


> Oh man...I don't want to even start generating this list, or I'll be here all day. Here's a few of the best ones, off the top of my head:
> 
> Earthbound
> FFVI
> ...



I was going to add something to this thread, but my preconceived notions told me that if you had already posted here, you would have more or less picked everything I would have - and they were right 

Damn you and your impeccable gaming taste! *shakes fist*

I second this list. And now that I think about it, I'll also add FFIV, Lufia (1 and 2), Breath of Fire (1, 2, and 3), and Thousand Arms (there's an "obscure" one for you).


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 26, 2012)

MrSensible said:


> I was going to add something to this thread, but my preconceived notions told me that if you had already posted here, you would have more or less picked everything I would have - and they were right
> 
> Damn you and your impeccable gaming taste! *shakes fist*
> 
> I second this list. And now that I think about it, I'll also add FFIV, Lufia (1 and 2), Breath of Fire (1, 2, and 3), and Thousand Arms (there's an "obscure" one for you).



Thousand Arms is legend, classic game!


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Apr 26, 2012)

90's gaming was so awesome, even early 2000's had some great games like star wars starfighter and the rogue leader on the gamecube.

Oh and the original Halo!


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Apr 26, 2012)

Secret of mana was the stuff man! And all the super Nintendo games. My nieces told me once the other day they had old school stuff where you put it in the top wich meant the super nes. I don't
Know
I'd they would know what to think of the regular Nintendo. Also do any of you remember sega cd? I had Jurassic park and it was awesome


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Apr 26, 2012)

Mitchapalooza said:


> Secret of mana was the stuff man! And all the super Nintendo games. My nieces told me once the other day they had old school stuff where you put it in the top wich meant the super nes. I don't
> Know
> I'd they would know what to think of the regular Nintendo. Also do any of you remember sega cd? I had Jurassic park and it was awesome



Remember that Jurassic park game where you could fight dinosaurs against each other on PS1?


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Apr 27, 2012)

yeah man that was so awesome does anyone remember the panasonic 3d0


----------



## Melian (Apr 27, 2012)

I've still got the Sega CD! And the 32X, haha. It's worth it for Kolibri 

You're talking about Warpath: Jurassic Park - that game is hilarious when you are drunk. Has anyone played The Lost World: Jurassic Park on PSX? You get to control 5 different Dinosaurs and move through the second island (Isla Sorna?).

ETA: oh shit, I just remembered: there is a highly addictive game for PS2 called Jurassic Park: Operation Genesis. It's basically Theme Park, except you are building Jurassic Park! You dig for fossils, extract DNA, create dinosaurs and build/operate (and destroy, if you like....  ) the park.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 27, 2012)

Mitchapalooza said:


> yeah man that was so awesome does anyone remember the panasonic 3d0



I remember all those consoles! too bad i couldn't afford them.

3DO
Jaguar
NEO-GEO
Sega CD
32X

I wanted all of them but they were just too expensive. >_>


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Apr 29, 2012)

Lets see.
Streets of Rage
Golden Axe
Mortal Kombat games
Street Fighter games
Crash Bandicoot games
Metal Gear Solid
Resident Evil 1,2 & 3
Doom
Ridge Racer games
Gran Turismo games


----------



## And c (Sep 22, 2012)

super mario world gets better with time


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Sep 23, 2012)

KittyKitten said:


> Remember when we used to blow into our Nintendo cartridges for them to work? Hahaha!



Hell yeah, it still works on the Gameboy. xD


----------



## KingColt (Sep 30, 2012)

I have something to add:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6cu4WYw6zw

Battle pinball, motherfuckers. A pinball game that doesn´t only not suck, but is also pretty awesome.


----------



## S13Drifter (Oct 1, 2012)

DDR on the PS2

YES


----------



## Dantes524 (Oct 10, 2012)

Anyone ever play Ultima 7? 

No offense to Final Fantasy, but it's the best RPG ever.


----------



## pockets (Oct 21, 2012)

Playing Crash Bandicoot right now


----------



## greenforrest22 (May 1, 2013)

Mostly Nintendo 64
Super Mario 64, Mario Kart 64, Donkey Kong 64...


----------



## loopytheone (May 4, 2013)

Played Crash Bandicoot and Sonic the hedgehog/2 yesterday and this morning I have been introducing my 30 year old sister to the joy and frustration that is Spyro the Dragon! I say frustration because we rage quit on the first flying level!


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Jun 1, 2013)

I just downloaded The Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver onto my PS3. Which I already had on PS1 but never beat and can't find the disk (consolidation is a worthy effort anyway though).

I love that game, so much. That and Threads of Fate are probably my two favorite PS1 games.

A buddy recommend Castlevania Symphony of the Night as well (as has pretty much everyone who's ever played it XD )


----------



## rampantlyon (Jun 24, 2013)

Just bouught a haul of old school games:
Tai Fu: Wrath of the Tiger
Klonoa: Door to Phantomile
Toy Soldiers
40 Winks.

Hope they're as good 10+ years after the first playthrough.


----------



## amidsttundra (Jun 30, 2013)

Desert and Jungle Strike.
Hexen, Heretic, Quake and Doom all variations of the same theme, except Doom was far better.
Goldeneye from the 64 era. Lost count of the number of times I've played the Facility and Archive levels.
NHLPA hockey 94 (loved that game).
The Clocktower and Silent Hill 1.
Resident Evil.

Man I need to get an old Playstation.


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 1, 2013)

(Reposting this because this is probably where I should have put it in the first place, given the age and all...)

I've actually been playing the hell out of an awesome old NES RPG lately -- Mother/Earthbound Zero. I've got to say, I'm probably about 75% into it so far (give or take) and it's seriously one of the most impressive NES titles I've played, especially from a technical standpoint. I mean, seamless landscapes that can actually be pretty vast in certain places? To any of you other 90s-era, RPG nerds out there, you know how common the "walking on a world map" thing is, even in some of the more modern-ish titles, so it's pretty impressive that they were able to accomplish a seamless "always in the world" mechanic, given the Nintendo's tech. It's also a lot more in-depth than I expected, overall.

And Melian, if you still drop by this thread at all, you might be amused to know that I seriously went searching through the archives of my inbox to find that tip you gave me on fighting Giygas, haha. I almost didn't do it.... just for the challenge aspect of it, but I figured it was best to heed the advice and skip the bullshit . 

I just wish you could have told me about that big ass robot guy in front of that crypt looking entrance in the desert... The sheer obliteration that ensued... it was humbling, heh. 

(Hi, by the way )


----------



## DKnight00 (Jul 29, 2013)

amidsttundra said:


> Desert and Jungle Strike.
> 
> Goldeneye from the 64 era. Lost count of the number of times I've played the Facility and Archive levels.
> 
> ...



Facility was always my favorite stage beyond a doubt. The first RE game I played was the second one as a kid, was one of the craziest games I've played... at least i thought so at the time as it was one of the first horro games I played.

Ocarina of Time for the 64 remains to this day one of my favorite games of all time... I also fell in love with Total Annihilation on PC, and Final Fantasy 5,6 and 7. Megaman X... there's just too many games I was crazy about back then.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 2, 2013)

amidsttundra said:


> Desert and Jungle Strike.
> Hexen, Heretic, Quake and Doom all variations of the same theme, except Doom was far better.
> Goldeneye from the 64 era. Lost count of the number of times I've played the Facility and Archive levels.
> NHLPA hockey 94 (loved that game).
> ...




Control on 007 mode, man that can be a nightmare.


----------



## reuben6380 (Sep 8, 2013)

I remember moving lawns for weeks to get the $50 deposit to rent an original PlayStation from Blockbuster video to play ff7!

Mario RPG also rocked!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 9, 2013)

reuben6380 said:


> I remember moving lawns for weeks to get the $50 deposit to rent an original PlayStation from Blockbuster video to play ff7!
> 
> Mario RPG also rocked!




I used to pick pecans in my yard and in the neighborhood to rent games when i didn't have the money to! Funny they were only 5 bucks back then, but yeah. 

I remember where i lived you had to give the price of the console at the time just to rent it, then you got your money back when you brought the console back. Which at the time didn't seem to make much sense to me.  

We had a Movie Gallery and JJ's and Mr. D's in my home town, Mr. D's was locally owned, but they had video games too. guess there policies were different. We didn't get a Blockbuster till much later, i lived in a small town haha. I loved FF7 and Mario RPG! i mostly rented games back then, i bought some sometimes but mostly rented. 

I rented Mario RPG and i played the demo of FF7. I never could rent FF7, it was ALWAYS checked out! same with Donkey Kong Country 2 haha!


----------



## SprocketRocket (Sep 9, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> I used to pick pecans in my yard and in the neighborhood to rent games when i didn't have the money to! Funny they were only 5 bucks back then, but yeah.
> 
> I remember where i lived you had to give the price of the console at the time just to rent it, then you got your money back when you brought the console back. Which at the time didn't seem to make much sense to me.
> 
> ...



HD24 did you ever get down with Sega CD or Saturn and the Lunar games, like Lunar: Silver Star Story? It was a real underdog, especially with FF7 dominating on PS1, probably the best console of all time along with NES, the PS1...

And the music in the FF7 demo, I _still_ remember how beautiful it was! The techno version in the _FF7 sampler._  with Saga Frontier videos.. back in the DAY!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 10, 2013)

SprocketRocket said:


> HD24 did you ever get down with Sega CD or Saturn and the Lunar games, like Lunar: Silver Star Story? It was a real underdog, especially with FF7 dominating on PS1, probably the best console of all time along with NES, the PS1...
> 
> And the music in the FF7 demo, I _still_ remember how beautiful it was! The techno version in the _FF7 sampler._  with Saga Frontier videos.. back in the DAY!



Yes! i remember all of those. RPG's are one of my favorite genre of games. Thousand Arms, Lunar, Saga Frontier, Legend Of Dragoon, Breath Of Fire, Wild Arms, Tales Of series, Star Ocean, Growlanser, Working Design was a great developer. 

We need a FF7 remake, screw all that other stuff haha. The FF7 tech demo is the biggest tease known to man. However Crisis Core and Advent Children was pretty good IMO. I even liked Dirge Of Cerberus not too bad.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 10, 2013)

They don't need to remake FF7....sure the graphics were total shit but the storyline was without peer. Leave the classics alone


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 10, 2013)

KHayes666 said:


> They don't need to remake FF7....sure the graphics were total shit but the storyline was without peer. Leave the classics alone



To be honest i just want a normal remake, only thing i would say is change the graphics, re do the sound (not change the music just improve sound quality) upgrade the artwork and things like that, that's it i would say. Just like an HD remake if you will. Re-do the sprites etc.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Sep 27, 2013)

My first gaming console was a Nintendo N64. I had a bunch of Star Wars, racing, and Pokemon games growing up.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Sep 27, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> I remember all those consoles! too bad i couldn't afford them.
> 
> 3DO
> Jaguar
> ...



I never heard any of them before I watch a video featuring these console. (Thanks Nintendo and Playstation for not knowing these consoles exist.)


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 28, 2013)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I never heard any of them before I watch a video featuring these console. (Thanks Nintendo and Playstation for not knowing these consoles exist.)




I was lucky that my neighbor had money and he was nice and had most of those consoles haha. Atleast i got to play a few at his house lol.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 28, 2013)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I never heard any of them before I watch a video featuring these console. (Thanks Nintendo and Playstation for not knowing these consoles exist.)




Loved the N64! i remember the Star Wars racing game. It was fun and what was that other one Rogue Squadron was it? that one was fun too! i loved all Star Wars game! remember Pokémon Stadium? loved that one too!

Remember the Pokemon themed N64 too?



View attachment 110440


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Sep 28, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Loved the N64! i remember the Star Wars racing game. It was fun and what was that other one Rogue Squadron was it? that one was fun too! i loved all Star Wars game! remember Pokémon Stadium? loved that one too!
> 
> Remember the Pokemon themed N64 too?
> 
> ...



I had Pod Racing and Rogue Squardon, they were fun. I do remember seeing the pokemon theme N64, though I had a normal model. The pokemon game that I remember came in a big package.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 28, 2013)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I had Pod Racing and Rogue Squardon, they were fun. I do remember seeing the pokemon theme N64, though I had a normal model. The pokemon game that I remember came in a big package.




I rented both those games and loved them! yeah i had the normal model N64 so didn't bother to get the Pokemon one since it would have been a waste of money well in the sense i already had N64 and i could put that money towards games. I had the different color N64 controllers. 

The N64 was a great console i never forget when i first got it i was in the 4th grade. We couldn't find a RF switch for nothing, it took forever to find one so i couldn't play for some weeks but finally got one. And since we lived in a small town and had no internet back then, just had to deal into you caught a shipment.


----------



## kizzylove (Nov 26, 2013)

I loved playing Mortal Kombat, Killer Instincts, Donkey Kong and Super Mario World on my Super Nintendo


----------



## archivaltype (Nov 30, 2013)

Hahahaha, mortal kombat fatalities on the sega genesis were the best!! 

I think I beat the Buck Rogers like 10 times before I turned 12  The Sega Genesis was the best system everrrrr. 

Did anyone ever play Bubsy??


----------



## MrSensible (Dec 1, 2013)

archivaltype said:


> Hahahaha, mortal kombat fatalities on the sega genesis were the best!!
> 
> I think I beat the Buck Rogers like 10 times before I turned 12  The Sega Genesis was the best system everrrrr.
> 
> *Did anyone ever play Bubsy??*



Ohh yes... the hours I wasted playing the utter shit out of that game. I actually faked sick from school the second day I had it because I was that enthralled by it (which was surprising, being predominantly an RPG gamer.) I had the SNES version though, so I'm not sure what the SEGA version was like.

On a somewhat unrelated note -- aside from being a fun, underrated side-scroller, it also gave me an appreciation for bluegrass .


----------



## archivaltype (Dec 1, 2013)

It was all about the yarnballs and seeing just how far you could glide before pancaking into the ground.
I think there was a carnival round with a roller coaster and lots of dynamite. That game was the best


----------



## MrSensible (Dec 1, 2013)

archivaltype said:


> It was all about the yarnballs and seeing just how far you could glide before pancaking into the ground.
> I think there was a carnival round with a roller coaster and lots of dynamite. That game was the best



Really tempted to go fire up the emulator . Heck, maybe I'll give the SEGA version a try this time.


----------



## shy guy (Jan 10, 2014)

Let's see...

Tiny Toons Adventures: Buster's Hidden Treasure
Tiny Toon Adventures: ACME All-Stars
Home Alone
Mario Andretti Racing
Coach K Basketball
Maximum Carnage


----------



## shy guy (Jan 17, 2014)

So which do you think is better, TMNT: The Hyperstone Heist or TMNT: Turtles in Time? I'm a Sega boy so you already know who I'm picking:happy:.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 19, 2014)

shy guy said:


> So which do you think is better, TMNT: The hy Turtles in Time? I'm a Sega boy so you already know who I'm picking:happy:.




Turtles In Time hands down. Back when TV based games were good. You can not beat Konami man they OWNED the TV franchises in those days. Rememeber The Simpsons game? Konami was on a roll man.


----------



## shy guy (Jan 20, 2014)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Turtles In Time hands down. Back when TV based games were good. You can not beat Konami man they OWNED the TV franchises in those days. Rememeber The Simpsons game? Konami was on a roll man.



Well of course I remember The Simpsons Game, it's a classic, and the best Simpsons game ever made IMO. I wouldn't say all tv based video games were good at that time, have you ever played Afl? Now that is an awful game! One thing I will say about The Hyperstone Heist I remembered after paying it again is how much harder it was then Turtles in Time, granted a proper controller would help me out but I digress, I still like both games and it goes to show just how good Konami was back then.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 20, 2014)

shy guy said:


> Well of course I remember The Simpsons Game, it's a classic, and the best Simpsons game ever made IMO. I wouldn't say all tv based video games were good at that time, have you ever played Afl? Now that is an awful game! One thing I will say about The Hyperstone Heist I remembered after paying it again is how much harder it was then Turtles in Time, granted a proper controller would help me out but I digress, I still like both games and it goes to show just how good Konami was back then.




Yes not all TV games were good but most of the ones Konami made were good. Yes! Simpsons arcade game is classic! and still VERY playable til this day. I still play it. One of the most fun best beat-em-ups. Yes it's a classic! you ever play TMNT Tournamemt Fighters?


----------



## shy guy (Jan 29, 2014)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Yes not all TV games were good but most of the ones Konami made were good. Yes! Simpsons arcade game is classic! and still VERY playable til this day. I still play it. One of the most fun best beat-em-ups. Yes it's a classic! you ever play TMNT Tournamemt Fighters?



Yes I played TMNT Tournamemt Fighters but I sucked super hard at it, truth be told other then Primal Rage I didn't get really good at fighting games till the PSone came out. I'll tell'ya another tv show that had some good video games were Power Rangers back in the day, I mean they were no where near the level of awesome that were the TMNT games but the first Power Rangers game was a solid beat-em-up despite the fact you couldn't play all the rangers at once and the Zord fighting game they had was pretty damn good too from what I remember.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 29, 2014)

shy guy said:


> Yes I played TMNT Tournamemt Fighters but I sucked super hard at it, truth be told other then Primal Rage I didn't get really good at fighting games till the PSone came out. I'll tell'ya another tv show that had some good video games were Power Rangers back in the day, I mean they were no where near the level of awesome that were the TMNT games but the first Power Rangers game was a solid beat-em-up despite the fact you couldn't play all the rangers at once and the Zord fighting game they had was pretty damn good too from what I remember.




Damn man i see i can have an endless conversation with you! haha. Yeah im great at fighting games i always loved fighting games. But been playing them since Street Fighter 2 and im a long-tome vet. Tournament Fighters i took to because i love fighting games and i natural take to them and it played so much like Street Fighter 2. 

Every fighting game has a basis man that's what many don't realize. It's either Street Fighter, Tekken, Mortal Kombat, or a Virtua Fighter basis or something like that. The PS One had many great fighting games, alot that didn't come to the states which sucked. You ever play Tobal.No 1? Buriki One? i LOVE fighting games but love all video game though fighting is one of my top favorite genres though along with RPG's. 

The Power Rangers beat-em-ups were VERY solid! i enjoyed them, i love Streets Of Rage, Double Dragon, Final Fight all classic beat-em ups. Even the obscure ones like Violent Storm, Caddilacs and Dinosaurd and The Punisher to name a few all good beat-em-ups. Remember Fighting Force? o yes classic too.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Jan 30, 2014)

Anyone remember that PS1 game where you could control dinosaurs and have arena fights against other player controlled dinosaurs?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 30, 2014)

MillyLittleMonster said:


> Anyone remember that PS1 game where you could control dinosaurs and have arena fights against other player controlled dinosaurs?




Was it Warpath the Jurassic Park game? Or Primal Rage? Loved Primal Rage and rented Warpath haha lol.


----------



## 1300 Class (Feb 3, 2014)

Was going through storage boxes at the weekend and found my original Game Boy. It had been sitting in there for years, with batteries in it! Corroded and wrecked .  Fortunately all the cartridges were still tucked away in their own little cases...


----------



## tinamarie0427 (Feb 3, 2014)

I still play Zelda on super nintendo - that system is so amazing. I love me some call of duty but nothing compares to the super nintendo games


----------



## shy guy (Feb 4, 2014)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Damn man i see i can have an endless conversation with you! haha. Yeah im great at fighting games i always loved fighting games. But been playing them since Street Fighter 2 and im a long-tome vet. Tournament Fighters i took to because i love fighting games and i natural take to them and it played so much like Street Fighter 2.
> 
> Every fighting game has a basis man that's what many don't realize. It's either Street Fighter, Tekken, Mortal Kombat, or a Virtua Fighter basis or something like that. The PS One had many great fighting games, alot that didn't come to the states which sucked. You ever play Tobal.No 1? Buriki One? i LOVE fighting games but love all video game though fighting is one of my top favorite genres though along with RPG's.
> 
> The Power Rangers beat-em-ups were VERY solid! i enjoyed them, i love Streets Of Rage, Double Dragon, Final Fight all classic beat-em ups. Even the obscure ones like Violent Storm, Caddilacs and Dinosaurd and The Punisher to name a few all good beat-em-ups. Remember Fighting Force? o yes classic too.



Well I'm not awful at fighting games, I was the shit on Soulcalibur in the arcade, I could own anyone with Cervantes, Kilik, Rock and Siegfried. I was also badass at the x-men mutant academy series, it had such a good fighting engine why did they stop making it!? More or less I like fighting games you don't have to pull your hair out to pull off a special move. Yes I've heard of Tobal.No 1 and Buriki but never got the chance to play'em, I didn't know any importers at the time. Oh hell yes I remember Fighting Force! It was the first time I beat game with a group of people and it was awesome, I played the big guy and fucked a lot of shit up.

I was a big RPG gamer too, I'm thinking of downloading Chrono Trigger and Chrono Cross off the playstation network so I can cross those two off my list of games I've never beaten.


----------



## shy guy (Feb 4, 2014)

1300 Class said:


> Was going through storage boxes at the weekend and found my original Game Boy. It had been sitting in there for years, with batteries in it! Corroded and wrecked .  Fortunately all the cartridges were still tucked away in their own little cases...



Well if you can get yourself a super gameboy and a SNES you be set or gameboy color(which I think would be harder to find frankly).


----------



## MrSensible (Feb 6, 2014)

tinamarie0427 said:


> I still play Zelda on super nintendo - that system is so amazing. I love me some call of duty but nothing compares to the super nintendo games



Amen to that .



shy guy said:


> I was a big RPG gamer too, I'm thinking of downloading Chrono Trigger and Chrono Cross off the playstation network so I can cross those two off my list of games I've never beaten.



I haven't went through Chrono Cross myself either (something I plan to change soon), but Chrono Trigger... that's a brilliant game. It's easily one of my favorite rpgs of all time. Definitely worth a play-through or 6.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 6, 2014)

shy guy said:


> Well I'm not awful at fighting games, I was the shit on Soulcalibur in the arcade, I could own anyone with Cervantes, Kilik, Rock and Siegfried. I was also badass at the x-men mutant academy series, it had such a good fighting engine why did they stop making it!? More or less I like fighting games you don't have to pull your hair out to pull off a special move. Yes I've heard of Tobal.No 1 and Buriki but never got the chance to play'em, I didn't know any importers at the time. Oh hell yes I remember Fighting Force! It was the first time I beat game with a group of people and it was awesome, I played the big guy and fucked a lot of shit up.
> 
> I was a big RPG gamer too, I'm thinking of downloading Chrono Trigger and Chrono Cross off the playstation network so I can cross those two off my list of games I've never beaten.




O yes i OWNED with Siegfried and Nightmare don't get me started! lol. I was a beast at Soul Caliber. The X-Men series was good! i loved Mutant Academy! i think it was a liscence thing. Yeah some games ecspecially some fighters is hard to pull off the moves. 

Buriki and Tobal are good i have Tobal ugh man Tobal 2 never came to the states and that still pisses me off! and we need a Tobal 3 like right now! I always used the big guy in Fighting Force it was a good beat em up i always fucked shit um smashed them mofo's lol. 

Yes i love RPG's Chrono Cross is awesome one of the best PS1 games ever. Chrono Trigger i love too.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 6, 2014)

MrSensible said:


> Amen to that .
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't went through Chrono Cross myself either (something I plan to change soon), but Chrono Trigger... that's a brilliant game. It's easily one of my favorite rpgs of all time. Definitely worth a play-through or 6.




CC is great! it was so much different from CT like a whole new game, but it is a great game and RPG. The soundtrack is legendary. Took me awhile to get CC battle system though.


----------



## MrSensible (Feb 7, 2014)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> CC is great! it was so much different from CT like a whole new game, but it is a great game and RPG. The soundtrack is legendary. Took me awhile to get CC battle system though.



Yeah, I've heard most of the OST to CC already, even without playing it . I'm a fan of that particular composer so I have a bunch of his stuff in my library. It is indeed a kick ass soundtrack. Now I just need to get enough free time to actually play the game.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 7, 2014)

MrSensible said:


> Yeah, I've heard most of the OST to CC already, even without playing it . I'm a fan of that particular composer so I have a bunch of his stuff in my library. It is indeed a kick ass soundtrack. Now I just need to get enough free time to actually play the game.




Yes i LOVE Yasunori Mitsuda! i love all his work! yes Squaresoft had all good composers really wasn't a bad one in my opinion. When the music fits the environment and scene that's when it sticks with you. 

I love all Square's composers. Mitsuda is a genious. Square was known for there great soundtracks and RPG's. You HAVE to hear Xenogears soundtrack if you haven't omg! LOOOOVE that game! great game and soundtrack. I do have most all of Mitsuda's work and most all Square composers work.

Im a huge fan of video game music and Square and RPG music. Square just crafts and compose such beautiful tracks. It's a work of art man. To sit in one area or go to it just to hear the music, that says alot. 

Yeah RPG's are time consuming man that is true. CC is a great game in it's own right so is CT. I just wish we had a new Chrono game. Wish Chrono Break would became a reality. I have faith in Square that they will revive the beloved series.


----------



## shy guy (Feb 8, 2014)

MrSensible said:


> I haven't went through Chrono Cross myself either (something I plan to change soon), but Chrono Trigger... that's a brilliant game. It's easily one of my favorite rpgs of all time. Definitely worth a play-through or 6.



I know both games are great but the reason I was never able to finish them was both were stolen from me at the same time, it still makes me mad to this day!


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Feb 11, 2014)

Found the game.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warpath:_Jurassic_Park

Damn the graphics were so realistic to me back then! Still looks pretty good.


----------



## MrSensible (Feb 17, 2014)

Forgive the late responses guys; haven't had much time for the internet lately.



HeavyDuty24 said:


> Yes i LOVE Yasunori Mitsuda! i love all his work! yes Squaresoft had all good composers really wasn't a bad one in my opinion. When the music fits the environment and scene that's when it sticks with you.
> 
> I love all Square's composers. Mitsuda is a genious. Square was known for there great soundtracks and RPG's. You HAVE to hear Xenogears soundtrack if you haven't omg! LOOOOVE that game! great game and soundtrack. I do have most all of Mitsuda's work and most all Square composers work.
> 
> ...



Square was untouchable in terms of not only brilliant soundtracks, but incredible titles in general. Atlus is one of the only companies that I'd put close to them in overall quality -- once the PSX came out anyway.

Amen. I'm a real sucker for midi music. In fact, a favorite website of mine is Kohina -- a site that streams video game music. Sadly, they don't play as much RPG music as I'd like, but there's a ton of bad ass Commodore 64 stuff and the like. 





shy guy said:


> I know both games are great but the reason I was never able to finish them was both were stolen from me at the same time, it still makes me mad to this day!



Ouch, that sucks . I had a mint copy of Final Fantasy 6 (or 3 here in the states) stolen by a supposed "friend" of mine back when I was around 13. He borrowed it and then moved suddenly without so much as a word. I was pretty pissed .

There is always the option of emulation though, if you're ever so inclined. If you have a PSP that can be modded, it has one of the best PSX emulators you can find. With the proper Custom Firmware and software, you can play the entire library just about flawlessly. Alternatively, there are quite a few decent emulators you can download for the PC as well, among other platforms.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 17, 2014)

MrSensible said:


> Forgive the late responses guys; haven't had much time for the internet lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes! Square had the RPG genre on lock down. I LOVE Atlus! one of my favorite company. Also loved Enix before they merged with Square, Level-5, Brownie-Brown, Vanillaware, alot of could J-RPG companies out there. I love Atlus for bringing alot of games to the states outside of Japan. Even Nintendo, Namco, Konami, Sega all make good RPG's too.


----------



## shy guy (Feb 17, 2014)

MrSensible said:


> Ouch, that sucks . I had a mint copy of Final Fantasy 6 (or 3 here in the states) stolen by a supposed "friend" of mine back when I was around 13. He borrowed it and then moved suddenly without so much as a word. I was pretty pissed .
> 
> There is always the option of emulation though, if you're ever so inclined. If you have a PSP that can be modded, it has one of the best PSX emulators you can find. With the proper Custom Firmware and software, you can play the entire library just about flawlessly. Alternatively, there are quite a few decent emulators you can download for the PC as well, among other platforms.



I could go the emulator route but I rather have another copy for my collection, hell I still have the saves on my PSOne memory cards, yeah I had the CT remake.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 18, 2014)

I love emulators and roms, such an easy and convient way to play the classics i love it. I love to have the original cartridge for collecting purposes but the convenience of roms and emulators are great though.


----------



## BigCutieBaylee (Apr 15, 2014)

My fav will always be starfox for the 64 =) Still playing it!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 15, 2014)

BigCutieBaylee said:


> My fav will always be starfox for the 64 =) Still playing it!




"Hey Einstein Im On Your Side!"


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Apr 21, 2014)

It's not really 90's gaming but yeah apparently Planetside 1 is going to be fully free to play on the 23rd of this month.

It was released in 2002? If I remember, it literally spawned the entire Battlefield series and Star Wars Battlefront games.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlanetSide


----------



## mediaboy (May 13, 2014)

Omg Fuck you all and Fuck this thread.

I have finals and need to be elbow deep in a math book right now but I am hooking up mutt old SNES to play Illusion Of Gaia.

Fuck you 20's board, Fuck you.

=[


----------



## devinprater (May 14, 2014)

The first game I remember playing Mortal Kombat. I remember being confused for so long, because I thought if I press the "up" button, the character should move forward. I'm from the south, and going "up" usually means walking forward, at least from all I knew at the time, from school and stuff. But yeah, eventually I figured out that to move in a direction towards or away from the opponent, I use left and right. Then I figured out about the attacks, like LiuKang's fireball and such. Being blind, I only had sound to work with, so I didn't really know it was fire until like mortal kombat 4 on the play station when sound was much better. I had played sonic, time killer or something like that, and real monsters. The only game I got good atwas mortal kombat. I'm still into that kindof stuff, like soul kalibur and dragon ball z.


----------

